# A more realistic Eagle



## Metryq (Nov 17, 2011)

The Eagle from _Space: 1999_ is a fan favorite and often noted as one of the "most realistic" ships on film. The modular, open framework and visible RCS thrusters certainly look more practical and "spacecraft-like" to a 1970s audience, but the design has its failings, too. I still love it anyway.

Korborak on DeviantART has several renderings in his *Work in Progress* gallery showing a "more realistic" Eagle design. If _Space: 1999_ were made today, this is the sort of detail one would expect just to pass muster on all those high definition televisions.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking good so far. The Eagles are a great design. (In fact, my favourite childhood memory is me running through the house with my Dinky Eagles making whooshing noises.  )


----------



## TheTomG (Nov 17, 2011)

Not pulled up the art page since I am running out of time on lunch break, but am looking forward to viewing this when I get home! I love this design, and have fond memories of my Dinky toy version (at least I think it was Dinky.)


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice detail painting on the Eagle ship from _Space: 1999. _I believe the Eagle model has been brought back for collectors to build and paint-up as they wish.


----------



## Metryq (Nov 17, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> I believe the Eagle model has been brought back for collectors to build and paint-up as they wish.



There were several different scale Eagles built for the TV series. The 44" model was *restored by David Sisson*.

(This article also appeared in *Sci-fi & Fantasy Modeller #9*.)


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 17, 2011)

Metryq said:


> There were several different scale Eagles built for the TV series. The 44" model was *restored by David Sisson*.


 
Thanks for showing the extensive work that was done to the Eagle ship prop used in the series. Too bad you can't see the great painting job on the pilots throught the blackened windows of the craft.

The model I worked on in the 1970's was molded in white, so all I painted were the thrusters, the windows and the red stripes. Today I probably would have given it much more of a "used car" look, like I did with my Cylon Raider, I even added battle scars to it.


----------

